# Happy Birthday, Frank!



## Jim Craig (May 18, 2010)

Have a good one! :hat:

Jim


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Best Wishes:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Many more.....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Did someone buy you the entire set of Moebius kits for your B'day today? Have a good one Frank and many more.

Bob K.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Happy birthday, Frank!:hat:

I hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

What do you buy for the man who gives us everything...? Happy birthday Frank!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Happy B-Day Frank!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Frank ! :hat::thumbsup:


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

HAPPY DAY!!!

With all the birthday presents you have given us, the only one I can think of for you is:

MAKE MINE MOEBIUS!!

Mark Dean:wave:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Let's see...

- Lives in the Sunshine State (check)
- Has a Hobby (check)
- Works at something he has a passion for (check)

We'll I guess the only thing left is to wish you a...

Happy Birthday !
(and many more to come)
:hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Happy Birthday Frank!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Happy Birthday Frank.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

A Great Day to have a Birthday in Florida! Enjoy my friend. Greetings and Salutations.....


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

P.S. I'd send you a stripper, but I spent all my money on the Moebius kits. he he he


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

louspal said:


> What do you buy for the man who gives us everything...?


He'd probably be happy if we'd just buy more kits. 

Happy Birthday Frank!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I bought three Moebius kits today! A small gift of a little profit to Frank on his BDay. Now Frank, when my birthdayday rolls around...you can...forget about it! Youve given me so much happiness already, I'm good for many years to come!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Happy Birthday Frank and many more!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Frank!

Thanks for all the great kits.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks to all of you! It's a present enough that Moebius keeps me busy every day!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wishing You a Happy Birthday Frank!!!
(Whoa... hope this doesn't get sent to the wish list)
All the BEST!!!
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday, Mister Win-spurrrrrr...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!
...okay, so I ain't Marilyn Monroe...Happy B-day, Frank! :hat:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Frank !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks For Bringing Us Many Kits , Keep Em' Coming!!!!!!!!!!!


Robert.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

*:hat:HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK!!:hat:*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK!!!:hat:
I realise it's now a belated one, but I hope you had a great day.....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A day late and a dollar short, but I echo John P's sentiments! Happy belated birthday, Frank! :hat:


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Frank! what do you want for your Birthday? Model Kits?! Thank you for ALL the wonderful kits!, bye 4 now ; Craig


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy B-day a day late. :hat:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That a boy Franky.:hat:


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

sorry for being late.
happy birthday.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Happy Birthday anyway*

Happy Birthday, Frank. But you wouldn't seem so old if you celebrated your birthdays in 1/8 scale rather than 1/12. And your flesh tones don't look so hot. Also, your packaging. Did you ever hear of a collared shirt? Just some suggestions for improvements. Happy Birthday anyway.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey doc, thats just what you get when your dealing with real vintage stuff from the 60's, the packaging gets a bit shelfworn and the plastic warps and oxidizes a bit in the hot florida sun. Hes still pretty rare ( one of a kind, a prototype says his mom) and very valuable!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I missed this post! 

HB, Frank!

B


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

A BIG happy birthday from me too!:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

